# successfully treated my jewel cichlid,...woot!



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

So a few weeks ago or so i realized my jewel cichlid's fins were starting to fray. I quickly quarentined him and within the week he lost all of his tail fin, none left at all. I bought some fin rot medicine and im happy to say he now has grown back almost half of it and there is no damage to it. It is growing back full and colorful as it was before. I was just happy and decided to post about it.


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

congrats.........need to be longer dam quick post


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Cosidius said:


> congrats.........need to be longer dam quick post


You could of wrote congratulations, as the minimum number of characters is 9.:lol:

Well done for treating your jewel, that's what cichlid keeping is all about.


----------

